# Re-purposing a tool box



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2017)

Awhile back there was a question of the week thread on lathe tool storage that had some really great ideas. This got me to thinking about what I wanted to do in my shop for lathe tool storage, and then about tool storage in general. So I started shopping around for a lower tool box, was all set on going with a harbor freight upper and lower box and using the upper in the machine shop. Then one day I stumbled on a great deal on a new floor model harbor freight lower box.

This was the new box, it will replace a 40 year old craftsman lower box in the garage.


 the lower box is the one that will be replace. I bought these boxes new when I was a youyoungin.



I got the contents of the old box transferred to the new one. I also got it set in place and the top box placed as well.


 here's the old box, this will go into the wood shop. Lathe tool holders will be made and bolted to the sides. This will also give me storage for all the other turn ing tools and a bunch of hand tools.


 more coming.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2017)

It's really kinda cool to see the differences in the quality of builds on the boxes. Back in the day the craftsman was a decent box for the money, now it would be considered cheap, no ball bearing drawer guides, etc. So I have had the craftsman boxes 40+ years, it has served me well, it went from shop to shop with me when I worked as a small engine mechanic. Then just got parked in the garage at home for use when I owned a landscape business or for working on various mechanical projects. Now on closer inspection this box has some rust that needs to be dealt with befor going in the wood shop.

This is the bottom drawer and bottom front of the box, showing it's age.


 the top of the box had a rubber mat on it that hid this rust.


 the rust isn't bad but needs to be dealt with before it goes into the basement shop.


 the sides on the bottom are also rusty.



I numbered the drawers as I removed them so I could put them back in the original spots. The drawers are in good shape so I think I'll just paint the fronts to clean them up a little. Only the bottom drawer was real rusty.



Drawers coming out, wiping them down with wd40 to clean off 40 years of crud.


 
Empty cabinet all ready for prep. Gonna bring out the mighty wire wheel and some sand paper. Itll get some of my favorite paint, rustoleum! What else, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 9, 2017)

Came home from work today, ate some dinner and went out to the garage to tinker with the box.

Everyone should have one of these, a furniture dolly. I got this one about 20 years ago at home depot from the tool rental dept. Harbor freight sells them in 2 sizes. I used this one when I restored my south bend metal lathe. They work great to move anything heavy.



Tool box upside down on the dolly so I could remove the castors and prep the bottom for paint.



Removing the castors, and spider webs and spider eggs.



I found this stamped into the front bottom of the box, remember when that meant something?



By the time I got done wire wheeling, rubbing with coarse steel wool, and priming with rustoleum it was dark and a thunderstorm rolled in. But i got the bottom primed and ready for paint.



Not very good pics but it was dark.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2017)

I found some black rustoleum paint left over from painting the shelves in the metal shop. It had thickened up in the can but was still brushable, good enough for the bottom of the box I thought.
It was in the upper 80's when I painted it and I swear it set up as I brushed it on, absolutely no flow out, lol. But 2 nice thick coats and the bottom is done! 



 

 
I have to paint the stiffeners for the castors yet before I can put them back on. Then I'll flip it and sand and paint the rest of the cabinet. I'll rattle can spray it black with what else? Rustoleum. Lol.
I figure the first paint job lasted 40+ years, if this one last that long I'll either be dead or propped up in a corner drooling on myself and wearing depends, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 22, 2017)

Been really hot here and I don't do well with heat so I haven't been out in the garage much. But I did take the stiffeners that go between the castors and the box down in my basement where it is cool and wire wheeled them to get the rust off and then gave them 2 coats of black rustoleum.
Today I cleaned up the castors a bit and got them bolted on.



I'll leave it upside down for awhile, that way I can sand and steel wool the underside of things before flipping it over to sand the top. I gotta pick up some rattle can paint yet. Slow, but making progress.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2018)

Wow, has it really been since June that I started this? Well they finally shipped a bun h of tools out at work and opened up access to the spray booth, I figured I better jump on this while I can.
It's cold and snowy out here in Michigan but it's nice and warm at work inside the building that has a ventilated spray booth. Have I mentioned that I love my new job!


 I scuffed the box up with #3 steel wool, course scotchbrite, and sanded the rusty spots with 100 grit paper.


 I blew it off with compressed air and wiped it down with lacquer thinner.


 put some tape over the drawer guide tracks and then shot a coat of rustoleum rattle can gloss black on it.


 

 While I'm waiting on the first coat to tack up I'm enjoying a salad I brought with me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Got a $10,000 paint booth, and you're spraying Rustoleum!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Got a $10,000 paint booth, and you're spraying Rustoleum!


Hey, rustoleum is my favorite go to paint for just about anything! Mostly because I'm not a painter and any idiot can paint stuff with it, works for me. But actually it is great for anything metal, great for machinery too! Very tough durable paint, especially for the money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 5, 2018)

3 coats total, 3 cans total. Looks good, a few of my signature runs, lol. I'll let this cure a couple of days and then bring it home. Next will be the drawers, just painting the faces on those.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 5, 2018)

Lookin good!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 5, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Lookin good!!


Thanks Rock, it's lasted 40 years so far, this was one of the first tool boxes I ever purchased. Now it's getting a second life, not trying to make it perfect as it's going in the wood shop and just going to get covered in sawdust anyway, lol.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2018)

So I can't seem to find time to work on this at home so I took the drawers to work and sanded them in between Parts changes at night. Then I put them in the spray booth at work and I painted them with what else, Rustoleum, safety blue paint.

I'm only painting the faces, the rest of the drawers are fine.


 3 coats.


 today I brought them home after work and put them back in the tool box cabinet.


 next was to re install the plastic trim strips.


 I'm pleased with how it came out, I don't think it looked this good when it was new, lol.


 I'll make a wood top for it, and mount some racks on the sides for turning chisels.



Before, 40 year old box. Served me well over the years.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 27, 2018)

That looks awesome Greg! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2018)

Remember the treadmill that I salvaged? I saved the tread mat, it was very heavy and will make great drawer liners for the box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 27, 2018)

That looks fantastic Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 27, 2018)

Sweet! I like the color scheme.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 28, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Sweet! I like the color scheme.


I have a couple of machines I might do in the same color scheme.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Remember the treadmill that I salvaged? I saved the tread mat, it was very heavy and will make great drawer liners for the box.



Ooh thats a good idea.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 4, 2018)

Well I had a few minutes today so I cut and installed some of the salvaged tread mill Matt into the drawers of the box.

The tread.


 The drawer.


 And the Matt in the drawer. Nice and stiff, doesn't bunch up, keeps the tools from sliding when you close the drawers, and best part is it was free!


 
I think I got 5 drawers done, now I'm looking for another treadmill, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> And the Matt in the drawer.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure I won't fit in any of those drawers. 

Greg, looks great! I like the blue.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

